# Black Bear & Cheddar Pepperoni and Black Bear & Cheddar snack Sticks



## dwaytkus (Aug 24, 2017)

Well decided to make up another batch of Bear Pepperoni and decided to also make some snack sticks as I only had enough Pepperoni Seasoning left to do 6 lbs.  

Meat mixture consisted of:
7 lbs Black Bear
5 lbs pork shoulder
2 lbs Fatty pork.

Used Sausage Maker Pepperoni seasoning with soy protein powder.
Legs old Plantation Snack Stick seasoning with non-fat dry milk added.

Cure #1 added to the mixes with water.

3 bricks of Sharp Cheddar Cheese (I wanted extra cheesy this time).

Natural 32 mm hog casings for the Pepperoni and 19mm cologen for the sticks.  

Normal process.  Grind through course plate twice with seasoning added between mixes.  Stuff and in the fridge overnight.  Next day into my MES Analog with PID set at 110 for an hour or so to dry.  Bumped 10 degrees every hour to a max temp of 175.  Smoke was applied with my AMNPS and apple pellets.

Half the Pepperoni dried in a brown paper bag for 5 days and the rest is gonna go another 5-7 to really harden up.

Picture time!!












IMG_2164.JPG



__ dwaytkus
__ Aug 24, 2017


















IMG_2177.JPG



__ dwaytkus
__ Aug 24, 2017


















IMG_2183.JPG



__ dwaytkus
__ Aug 24, 2017


















IMG_2223.JPG



__ dwaytkus
__ Aug 24, 2017


















IMG_2220.JPG



__ dwaytkus
__ Aug 24, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 24, 2017)

Damn that looks good, bet those taste great too.

Point for wild game.
:points:


----------



## tallbm (Aug 24, 2017)

That's awesome!

You are sure to take those to an IT of 165F correct?  My understanding is that is mandatory with bear.  

I have to do it with my feral hog sausages, they get into too much nasty stuff and are known carriers of all kinds of parasites.  

I would love to try some black bear sometime :)


----------



## dwaytkus (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes sir 165 internal temp.  Although I have read 137 was the magic temp to go above to kill Tricinosis.

Here is a good read on Bear and feral pigs.  I found other resources that said the same as well.

https://honest-food.net/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2017)

That's some awesome looking sausage!

Nice job!

Point!

Al


----------



## tallbm (Aug 25, 2017)

dwaytkus said:


> Yes sir 165 internal temp. Although I have read 137 was the magic temp to go above to kill Tricinosis.
> 
> Here is a good read on Bear and feral pigs. I found other resources that said the same as well.
> 
> https://honest-food.net/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/


165F will do it.

A while back I posted the USDA guidelines and documentation for wild game.  You can find the post here if you ever have any questions :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...perature-cooking-guidelines-and-documentation


----------



## driedstick (Aug 25, 2017)

Dang it man that looks good,,, With adding NFDM and the soy were they really moist?? 

POINT for some fine looking sticks 

A full smoker is a happy smoker,,,,, is your smoker happy 

DS


----------



## dwaytkus (Aug 25, 2017)

TallBM said:


> 165F will do it.
> 
> A while back I posted the USDA guidelines and documentation for wild game.  You can find the post here if you ever have any questions :)
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...perature-cooking-guidelines-and-documentation


I've also seen that page.  


driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks good,,, With adding NFDM and the soy were they really moist??
> 
> POINT for some fine looking sticks
> 
> ...


I typically use NFDM for all my sausages however the Pepperoni came with soy so I used that up.  Because this was wild game and Bear to boot and had to achieve a higher internal temp they were not really moist but still had moisture.  They came out perfect!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2017)

How did you like the pepperoni mix ? I have some from sausage maker but not tried it yet .


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 26, 2017)

dwaytkus said:


> Yes sir 165 internal temp.  Although I have read 137 was the magic temp to go above to kill Tricinosis.
> 
> Here is a good read on Bear and feral pigs.  I found other resources that said the same as well.
> 
> https://honest-food.net/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/



Wonder when they changed that. All ground meats have been 165* forever.


----------



## dwaytkus (Aug 27, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> How did you like the pepperoni mix ? I have some from sausage maker but not tried it yet .



I really like their mix.  My personal preference is to slightly over season with it as it's a bit mild if you measure it exact.  Example 5 lbs of meat but use seasoning for 5 1/2lbs.


----------



## Curt D. (Feb 17, 2018)

Did you use high temp cheese?  If not did you just dice it up and put it into the meat mixture?


----------

